# Oak stair tread and riser install tips



## MTWI (May 4, 2012)

I am getting ready to install oak treads and riser on our currently carpeted stairs. Looking for some tips and advice on the installation.

I really can't install over existing treads, as I have been seeing online in the last couple days searching. The steps would have an odd rise on the top and bottom step, ie. 8 1/4" on the bottom step and 6 1/4" on the top.
I believe the only way to do it is to remove the existing treads and risers and install on the new on the stringers themselves. Correct? 

Is there any problem doing it this way?

Next question is finishing them, before or after install?? 
Before would be easier as the kids are in the LL and need to come up stairs for meals and such.
But, if finishing after is better it can be done, just have to go out the LL and come around the house and in through the patio door on the deck.

I already plan to use a good adhesive and 2 1/2" finish nails, installed with a gun.


----------



## woody4249 (May 4, 2012)

There are a number of ways to tackle stair / tread replacement. Knowing all the information would be helpful. 
Is there access to under the stairs?
Do the stairs run between walls or open one or both sides?
How are the existing stringers to be finished?
Are the treads dado-ed into the stringers?
Can you tackle this project in one go or multiple times?
Is there a banister with spindles attached to the treads?

Woody4249


----------



## MTWI (May 4, 2012)

woody4249 said:


> There are a number of ways to tackle stair / tread replacement. Knowing all the information would be helpful.
> Is there access to under the stairs?
> Do the stairs run between walls or open one or both sides?
> How are the existing stringers to be finished?
> ...


Ok, more info it is.

Stairs are accessible from underneath.
Stairs run between wall, split entry home.
Not sure about that one
Not dado into stringers
It can be done in stages, but both sets of steps need to be accessable to get to the upper level 
No spindles on the treads

I'll snap a couple pictures in a bit and post them.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if these are stain grade stairs its far easier to put atleast 2 coats of varathane on them before installing. one it makes for less mess afterwords but when it comes time to fill the nail holes the oil from the filler wont bleed into the wood causing a blotchy finish

definitely use constructino adhesive it will give 5 x more holding power than regular wood glue and eliminates squeeks


----------



## MTWI (May 4, 2012)

Yes, they are stain grade treads/risers. I will finish them first then, probably a lot easier that way too.


----------



## MTWI (May 4, 2012)

Here are the steps to the LL










And up to the upper level


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks simple enough. Go for it!


----------

